
“Are empty interfaces code smell?” - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@ssg/are-interfaces-code-smell-bd19abc266d3#.iebq4fmw7
======
alex_hitchins
I would suggest the author move anything they want to keep available to a
publishing platform they own. There is nothing to say that Medium will be
there forever.

Regards to the subject, I think there are times when empty interfaces are
acceptable. NServiceBus I seem to recall uses them as decorators to determine
startup objects. Also seen this used with looks like Ninject. I think it's a
valid use of the interface construct.

